# VGA over CAT5 Recomendations?



## Chris Chapman (Jan 28, 2010)

We've been having great success with sending normal, NTSC video over CAT5 in our facility using baluns. We just expanded our runs, and I'm looking at adding in a VGA component. Any one have a good recomendations, or more importantly, gear that I should stay away from?

(Distances are over 200 feet.)


----------



## Morpheus (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm using an Intellix system right now (www.intelix.com), the VGA UHR F, to be exact.

Seems to be working pretty well, the only issue I had was from a bad cat5 cable

max distance is 550, according to website


----------



## rwhealey (Jan 28, 2010)

I was happy with the performance of both Extron and Kramer units.

Extron has better architectural mounting options, but it was a bit of a hassle for us to get it, as Full Compass isn't a dealer and we had to go through with a bothersome purchasing process. 

The Extron was DOA (bad Cat5 connector) but the dealer got us a new one by the next morning. Good service.


----------



## museav (Jan 29, 2010)

rwhealey said:


> Extron has better architectural mounting options, but it was a bit of a hassle for us to get it, as Full Compass isn't a dealer and we had to go through with a bothersome purchasing process.
> 
> The Extron was DOA (bad Cat5 connector) but the dealer got us a new one by the next morning. Good service.


I think those two statements are directly related. I know that Extron limits distribution to approved dealers specifically so that they can support those dealers to the level they feel is required. When I worked for a dealer I had a primary contact and a backup team that we could call with any problems, the same as a Consultant now. Not that Full Compass does not give good support, my experiences with them have always been positive, but the level of product support is often a trade-off in getting the pricing discounts of a large online retailer.

My 'go to' brands for audio and video over UTP/STP are Magenta Research, Extron and FSR.


----------



## stanleyrobinson (Feb 1, 2010)

A provider of VGA; VGA and audio; and VGA, audio and serial solutions over CAT5 is Minicom Digital Signage. For example, the DS Vision 3000 supports 1080p video, stereo audio and bi-directional serial up to 2000 feet. All products have a three year warranty.


----------



## pacman (Feb 1, 2010)

I've had great success with computer & HD video running on Magenta Research Multiview components. There are a lot of threads on this subject (audio/video/control over Cat5) on Control Booth


----------

